# How many coats do you have?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Yesterday I was cleaning out my closet and found 29 chefcoats. Twenty nine! Two pairs of danskos, two pairs of birkenstocks. Eight pairs of checked pants, five pairs of black pants.

Kuan


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Actually I have 1 pair of pant and 1 coat....I felt horribly guilty taking those home (still do! I shouldn't have! I'm too embarassed at this point to return them)! 1 pair of birkies, 1 pair of Danskos.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I forgot to add: about 5 female (looking) chef hats.....they all looked bad on me, I never wore each more than once. I'd rather wear a paper boat cap (at least at the end of the day my hair looks fine).


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I've got three chef jackets and four pairs of pant's that fit me, and I also have one chef jacket, and three pairs of pants that are a bit too small. plus I have 3 or 4 commis hats and 2 floppy hats (chef pierre style).


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

4 white coats, one white with painted shrooms on it....stain didn't come out so my Mom painted shrooms on it!!???...a white coat with black piping and a denim one I live in these days....3 pair of checkies that are tooooo small, Italian pasta pants, brown veggie pants, French blue with little wine and snails on um, black with utensils, wild shoom ones and a pair of checkies that fit.
1 pair of red birkies and 1 pair of new blue ones...they didn't have red or purple or green in my size. I think I'll probably do a couple more denim coats....love um. Hats are baseball caps with either the farmer's market logo on um or a shroom cap.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

What do you use to clean your white coats with? I have two that are useless because of balsamic being spilled on them - yes, I am a kitchen slob! Tried bleach, industrial cleaners, dry cleaning, nothing works!


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

My family was 'being supportive' and bought me two chef coats as soon as i started dabbling in the idea of a culinary career. So I have two, and they are SOMEWHERE. I don't wear them at home or at work. Someday.....

Besides, white coats make me think of other things.

They're coming to take me away.

Etc.

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

2 checkered baggies(one large, one medium), 3 white baggies,
5 coats (varying from studded plastic black buttons to the Tunic style "Starship Enterprise" coat) 1 food worker shirt, 1 slip on bakers baggy V neck Tee, 1 pair dansko clogs, 1 pair Euro clogs. 


As you can tell, I'm a moody guy        :bounce:


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Marmalady, try 'pink solution' for keeping your coats white. it worked for me.


----------



## cwk (Nov 24, 2000)

I was once told by some servers that boiling your 
whites in Rit-Dye will whiten them up. I ment to try but never got around to it.I have about 12 or so jackets in various stages of death but I don't 
really wear them too often at my current job.As far as pants goes I wear jeans unless I have to get dressed then I'll wear something accordingly.
Bill


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

No coats.
No hats, except in the Wintertime I never take my ski cap off.
No clogs. 
No Boss. 
No worries.
....Gave that stuff up years ago.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

I have 14 jackets and 10 pants checked . I keep 4 of the jackets in showman shape for those special occasions .


----------



## cheftony (Jan 31, 2001)

I agree with crepemaker, oxyclean is the best for chef whites, and colors for that matter. Soak your jackets in warm water with about two to three scoops of oxyclean. Then drain and wash in warm water with detergent and a scoop of oxyclean. 

They will look fantastically bright!!


----------



## chouxbacca (Aug 10, 2001)

That oxyclean stuff sounds and looks like a good idea, but I've yet to find any, and so I use this "instant spot remover" for carpets called folex. the bottle is white with green lettering. Available at canadian tire (sorry...i dont know the american equivalent ) all you need is that, and a tooth brush (not to mention strong forearms, but a little whisking should help with that) and my white jacket (the others havent come in yet) comes clean with anything, concasse sauce, hood grease, balsamic glaze, and ther list goes on.


----------



## chefcassanova (Jan 14, 2002)

I have have 10 chefs coats ( not including the seven that were way beyond dead that I gave to my mother, who is a school teacher, for her students to wear as art smocks) 5 pairs of checked pants ( 3 that are too small) and 4 pairs of black pants.

I just got a new job though that now provides and launders my uniforms for me. good thing because I am a messy marvin when it comes to my uniforms. It was costing alot to replace the ones that I ruined. Oxyclean worked the best but there are some things that are just beyond help.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Oxyclean is no longer $19.95 (plus s/h  ). You can buy it at Target for 5 or 6 bucks now for a 2 pound container.


----------



## dspiel (Jan 29, 2002)

i got one of everything for each day of the week


----------



## ziggy (May 14, 2001)

do any of you Oxyclean fans have front loading washers? I love Oxyclean for my white carpets...but haven't been happy with results on my white laundry...I think it's because I have a front loader and I haven't found the ideal way to use this stuff in it...I've tried diluting some and putting in with the liquid soap in that compartment but it didn't work too well...just pouring the crystals into the liquid bleach compartment definitely didn't work...

anybody found the magic way? So far having good luck with Spray n Wash sprays for my school uniforms, aprons, etc but I'd like to see if I can get the Oxyclean to work....

thanks


----------

